# Image Ready Rollover Effekt



## trappmanuel (28. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich will mit Image Ready ein Rollover effekt erzeugen, hab auch schon so einige sachen durchgelsen, aber niemand hatte das gleiche problem wie ich:

Ich weiß zwar wie man es richtig abspeichert, aber daran liegt es bei mir net:

Bei mir is das Problem, die Rollover Effekte zu erzeugen.

Ich hab das so gemacht: zuerst im Rollovermenü: "Rollover basierend auf Ebene erstellen" angeklickt.

dann hab ich die "Status: Over"  Ebene ausgewählt und auf diesem das objekt umgeändert, welches bei einem rollover erscheinen soll. Doch sobald ich Die Rolloverebene verändere, verändert sich auch die Original bzw. Normal Ebene.

Woran liegt das, was mach ich falsch?

MFG manuel


_____________________________________________________

powered by http://WWW.COMPUTER-PHREAK.de l pro_designer


----------



## layla (28. März 2004)

Ah ich glaub ich weiß was dein Problem ist. Du hast nur 1 Ebene und auf dieser veränderst du bei Over die possition und dadurch ändert sich das auch Originalebene. Also du musst 2 Ebenen anlegen. 1 mal wie es aussehen soll normal und 1 mal wies aussieht bei over und dann blendest du bei Over die normale Ebene aus und bei normaler Ebene die over Ebene.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (28. März 2004)

^Genau so gehts^


----------

